# gophers with bow



## Albertahunter (Oct 25, 2005)

anyone ever done this, just tried it for the first time last weekend and it is great practice as it is such a small target.


----------



## Starky (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes, I shoot the whisteling gophers with judo points. It's great practice and the judo's stop your arrow in the grass in a hurry.


----------

